

Amazon Earnings Amazon beats, stock jumps, its cloud business quite profitable - bvrlt
http://uk.businessinsider.com/amazon-earnings-q1-2015-2015-4?r=US

======
sp332
I didn't know "beats" was an intransitive verb now...

